# Pop-punk:  Love it or hate it?



## Starburst (Jun 3, 2007)

Alright, what do you think of pop-punk?  Cool or not?  Punk or not?  What's your opinion on the matter!

For those not in the know, Pop-punk includes bands such as blink-182, New Found Glory, Sum 41, and Powerman 5000.

The sound is characterized by poppy, simple melodies with catchy lyrics, but still with a bit of a punk twist~!

Personally, I love it!  My favorite band, in fact, happens to be New Found glory.


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Eh, would I hurt your feelings if I say I hate it? I hope not becouse I do hate it. I don't really care for punk but I would not call this anything being put out today punk. Its just pop.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Ah takes no offense, good sir!

Actually, I'm slowly becoming a bigger fan of pop-punk bands on indie labels such as Motion City Soundtrack >>

Not to mention I'm in a pop-punk band XD  And we actually have the nuts to sing about politics and offend people ><


----------



## Option7 (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I'm not an enormous pop-punk fun, although I do like Sum 41, Lucky Boys Confusion and Bowling For Soup. Other than that, most of them are kinda crap... New Found Glory are bearable, but very faggy.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Based on the examples you've given, I'm going with love it.

I'm agreeing with Option7 also, how some of the groups are just crap. But most of them are okay.


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*



			
				Starburst said:
			
		

> Ah takes no offense, good sir!
> 
> Actually, I'm slowly becoming a bigger fan of pop-punk bands on indie labels such as Motion City Soundtrack >>
> 
> Not to mention I'm in a pop-punk band XDÂ Â And we actually have the nuts to sing about politics and offend people ><



Good for you, it sounds like your bringing some of the punk back to Pop-Punk. 
Good ol' fashion punk that told the world off can be good at times but other wise I'm not much of a punk or pop guy, so to elaborate on my previous post Pop-punk is just a combination of two genera's I don't really like.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd have to agree that there is nothing even punk-esque about "pop-punk," aside from the fact that the musicians in the bands can barely play their instruments.


----------



## gust (Jun 3, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I don't usually like pop-punk, but Sum 41 is an exception


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I like some pop-punk, though old-school Green Day still whips the snot out of it. <3


----------



## Option7 (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

'old-school' Green Day _is_ pop-punk (IMO anyway...)


----------



## sedric (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I bear pop-punk no ill will, but don't exactly go out of my way to follow it


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Hate it. It's just music made to get on the radio, you know?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 4, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I'm not an enormous pop-punk fun, although I do like Sum 41, Lucky Boys Confusion and Bowling For Soup. Other than that, most of them are kinda crap... *New Found Glory are bearable, but very faggy.*


Guess that works out then, since I'm quite a bit of a fag.

(Btw, even though I may be offended by that statement, it is only slightly and I will take it further with a joke =D)

Edit:
@Aden:  Not all pop-punk is made for radio.  The Ramones, technically, qualify for pop-punk.
@Option7:  Old school Green Day was pop punk, and IMO the only time when they were decent.
@gus:  Newer Sum 41 can also be considered Melodic Hardcore
@jellyhurwit:  Actually, a lot of the bands can play their instruments rather well (See:  blink-182, Sum 41)


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Hate it. Not music.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*



			
				Starburst said:
			
		

> Edit:
> @Aden:Â Â Not all pop-punk is made for radio.Â Â The Ramones, technically, qualify for pop-punk.



Heh...I don't like the Ramones' sound, either. XD  Blashpemy, I know.

I can listen to it, but I just wouldn't on my own time when there's so much other stuff to listen to that's awesome.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 4, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Hate it. It's just music made to get on the radio, you know?



Gee, what a novel concept. I can't see why any artist would want their music on the radio.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, it's nice, but if that's your sole purpose for making music...


----------



## Evol (Jun 4, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Those bands aren't even pop-punk.  They're just pop.  Nothing punk about them.


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 5, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Punk: The Clash.

That is all.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Omg I got to see bowling for soup at Download on Saturday they kicked ass. Apparently they're touring with Bloodhound Gang soon too!

(I seem to have offended you, for that I shall apologise)


----------



## Starburst (Jun 11, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I'm probably gonna get to go to the Warped Tour in St Louis ^^


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 12, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I like it. I even have some punk-pop songs in my playlist.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jun 13, 2007)

There are some good pop punk bands, but they're a lot older. Ramones, for instance, can be thought of as the first pop punk band because they had bubblegum lyrics about love. Then came the Buzzcocks, which were actually pretty good.

But all this modern "hardcore" crap like Red Jumpsuit, Comeback Kid, etc. just makes me sick. And don't even get me started about all the pop punk with eyeliner that passes for goth these days. My Chem Romance can suck it!


----------



## Starburst (Jun 13, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> There are some good pop punk bands, but they're a lot older. Ramones, for instance, can be thought of as the first pop punk band because they had bubblegum lyrics about love. Then came the Buzzcocks, which were actually pretty good.
> 
> But all this modern "hardcore" crap like Red Jumpsuit, Comeback Kid, etc. just makes me sick. And don't even get me started about all the pop punk with eyeliner that passes for goth these days. My Chem Romance can suck it!



I like RJA but they're alt.  Not sure about Comeback Kid.  And MCR is actually Prog Rock.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 13, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

MCR is not prog rock! 

Pink Floyd were prog rock.

MCR are emo shit. Nothing more to it.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 13, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Pink Floyd sucked ass, sorry to say.

And what makes you so QUALIFIED to determine what genre a band is?  A band CHOOSES their own genre.  MCR's albums do tell a story, just not until most recently.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 13, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

MCR's albums telling a story doesn't mean they're progressive rock. That means they're a concept album (Green Day did one, doesn't make them prog). 

And yes, to an extent a band does choose it's genre, but when they become famous (such as MCR have clearly done), they are classified by other people, fans, haters, everyone judges them and puts them into a category, whether they want to be there or not. So my definition of their genre is equally as valid as yours.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 13, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I hate the being labelled unjustly.  Bands even speak out against their labels ;-;

That's why I never want my band to be famous outside the local area, and have a sound so specific or broad, there's no way to classify us ;-;


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I don't really hate any music genre, if it catches my inner beat its good to me.

HIM*, Angels & Airwaves*, The All-American Rejects*, Mae*, Feiled*, Hellogoodbye*, Blink-182*, 30 Seconds to Mars, Linkin Park*, Panic! At the Disco, Fall Out Boy, The Academy Is, Bloodhound Gang*, Blue October, Daughtry, Nickelback, The Fray, Jimmy Eat World, Keane, The Killers, Maroon 5, Papa Roach, Plain White T's, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Taking Back Sunday, Yellowcard, Motion City Soundtrack, My Chemical Romance, The Offspring, The Rasmus, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Relient K, Rufio, Senses Fail, Hawthorne Heights, +44, The White Stripes, The Raconteurs, System of a Down, Three Days Grace, Sum 41, Simple Plan, Bowling For Soup, New Found Glory, Rise Against, Meg & Dia, Jack Johnson, Green Day, Good Charlotte, The Fratellis, Modest Mouse, Franz Ferdinand, Avril Lavigne

Are all that I listen to off and on.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

The only way I really can "hate" a song is by disliking what it is about. As for listening quality, I think it is unfair to call any music "crap" because just as easily anyone's music can be called "crap."  

 OnyxVulpine, I like to see a broad list of bands. Although a few (if not a lot) of those bands don't fit mt taste, I respect ya.Â Â = ) 

 As for Pop-punk... a very few I like, but even those I don't listen to much, (Sum 41, Blink 182, 'older' Green Day).


----------



## Jelly (Jul 10, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> evil_ed667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fact: No, MCR are not prog rock.

Examples of prog rock: King Crimson, Yes, Gentle Giant, ELP

Prog rock is identifiable through it's use of complex theory/experimentation, a combination of classical musical theory with classic rock, and/or the importance of modulation in a single piece (most prog rock songs running between 8-30 minutes in length).

By the way, I recall stating that 'punk' musicians today cannot play their instruments...while I assert that they sure as hell aren't impressive or even vaguely interesting apparently they're still concerned with "playing well", the initial punk movement featured very little musicianship and very little concern for it...which was actually my point - there is basically nothing holding the more traditional punk and current pop 'punk' genres together.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 10, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

I HATE pop-punk. With a passion.

The only album that falls into this genre that I'd voluntarily listen to is Dookie by Green Day. The rest of it is crap.

In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Pop-punk:Â Â Love it or hate it?*

Oh come on, don't tell me we're all being freaking _genre-Nazis_ now, damn it all...and here I thought we were better than that. You genre-Nazis can all suck me and die. When so much of it sounds the same and yet sounds "different" at the exact same time, who really freaking cares?! God, Electronica-heads do it excessively as is, too, but now we're doing it with modern Rock, fan_tastic_.

/fume-igates

With THAT out of my system, I'm good now. Since "pop-punk" far more than likely includes every emo band in existence, then I'm gonna say that I generally dislike it. I like some handfuls of songs here and there by artists, like say, I like "Dance, Dance" & "This Ain't a Scene,..." by Fall Out Boy. (Though I think I might like the remix of "Scene" better. X3 Don't mess with 'Ye.) I don't really like many of their other songs, though, then. But yeah, I then love, say, Gym Class Heroes & their entire newest album to deaths. Many I don't like, but it's mostly just emo bands that I dislike. Story of the Year & Cauterize (did "Choke", the theme from 1080: Avalanche for GCN) are 2 of my favorite bands, and they generally fall underneath the modern punk blanket (which makes less & less sense for SotY), so that must be it...


----------

